# Before and after-ish.Siamese update.



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

So we've had the Siamese for a while now and they've changed so much. I thought everyone would like to see how their points have come on in the time we've had them.

Before: Quite creamy and diluted


















and now.. (I found bribing them with peas and bean sprouts is the only way to get them to hold still)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're lovely looking, Onyx! Nice dark points on the blue point! I'm a big fan of siamese, I hope to breed and show them one day 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooo the are lovely  
I would love some Siamese. I can feel myself turning an unattractive shade of green :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very nice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all.

Boggit - we could easily get some down to you (some from either myself, Kallan or unicorn) as my partners family live down there and there are often friends of ours between us and them, if not ourselves =)


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

wow they are beautiful onyx


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

So jelous you have some siamese mice! I would love to breed them. But here in the UK they are v.hard to come by  Love how dark their points are


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

these are in the Uk


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I have siamese babies too.....and some probable siamese foxes  xx


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I WANT!!! they are so pretty! do I see blue points in there too?? =]


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Boggit - we could easily get some down to you (some from either myself, Kallan or unicorn) as my partners family live down there and there are often friends of ours between us and them, if not ourselves =)


Will PM you


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

The Boggit keeper said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all.
> ...


By all means join in, there's a chain of mice going about the country on the 10th October, and I will be breeding a further litter of siamese later in the year!

I love it when the points come in, they look so cool!


----------

